# spaghetti



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

with fire and vegetables .


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

are the patties in the sauce?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

smooth move said:


> are the patties in the sauce?


yes they are blended into ragu sauce . I do the same with chili and enchilada's to give it a grilled taste


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Like that idea. How do you blend them in, do you just break them apart by hand into the sauce and then keep breaking them down with the spoon as it cooks?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

the insides are still almost pink as i use high heat to get them on and off fast including smothering them with a lot of smoke for flavor. then cool to break them apart with a lot of chopping until broken down , add vegetables , sauce and meat then slowly simmer for an hour+ which also breaks down the meat to blend well .
the brown and drain thing with the meat is not for me and even the beans get smoked when i make Chili . hope this tip helps
= Enchilada's and Spaghetti quick meals for future lunches


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice, I may have to try that!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks delicious. We started making our own pasta and it's a game changer for sure. Looks like a great way to kick the sauce up a notch too!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great. I did see those mushrooms and thought this was gonna be another chili thread🤣


----------

